# W: eldar £££ ravenwing empire H: SOB SM £40



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay so my last post here for a while trying to move my sisters I really want them gone. 

So I have the following:

space marines:

razorback - built lascannons primed - pending

5 assault terminators - painted (thinly) 3 th ss's 2 lc's

5 sternguard - fine cast built - pending

SOB:


1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 flamer sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (seven painted badly)

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 flamer sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (unpainted)

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 stormbolter sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (1 painted)

1 retributor squad - 4 heavy bolters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter
(striped)

1 retributor squad - 2 heavy bolters 2 multi-meltas 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (striped)

1 repentia squad - 9 repentia 1 mistress (primed)

1 seraphim squad - 1 sister inferno pistols 4 sisters normally 1 sisters superior power wep and plasma pistol

1 immolator - built has all options and painted (part from turret) has forgeworld bits

1 immolator - unbuilt has multi-meltas or flamers has forgeworld bits - pending


1 exorcist - built (not painted)

3 imagnifiers 1 melta sister 1 multi-melta sister 1 heavy flamer sister - pending

WANTS: (money only for bikes really

£££

empire:

Any really part from

lords, steam tanks, cannons flagellents

eldar:

ANY!!!!

Ravenwing:

bikes


----------

